# google rich snippets



## neobeluga (30. Oktober 2012)

hallo leute

ich habe mehrere tage gegoogelt und weis nun echt nicht mehr weiter. ich habe meine website mit google richsnippets versehen. ziel ist es, dass ich den suchresultaten mein autorenbild auch erscheint.

google hat so ein testlink wo man den domain eingeben kann um eine vorschau zu erhalten. funktioniert alles super, aber in den echten suchresultaten bleibts einfach beim alten. kein bild - nix... hat jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## para_noid (30. Oktober 2012)

Praktische Erfahrung leider noch nicht, aber...wann genau hast du diese Daten eingepflegt? Könnte ja schon möglich sein, dass die Seiten bislang nicht nochmal gecrawlt wurden.

Den dritten Punkt [3. Markup testen] wirst du wahrscheinlich schon gesehen haben?


----------



## neobeluga (31. Oktober 2012)

hallo para_noid

danke fürs feedback! ja ich habe eben das markup schon im google test-tool getestet. ich warte nun schon etwa 2 wochen. vielleicht hab ich einfach zu wenig geduld. aber wenn ich was falsch gemacht hab, dann ists zeitverschwendung zu warten...


----------



## para_noid (31. Oktober 2012)

Naja, wenn im Testtool alles okay war kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass da so viel falsch ist. Du kannst den relevanten Teil des Quelltextes trotzdem mal posten.

Bist du bei den Webmastertools von Google angemeldet? Dort soll man sehen können wann die Seite zuletzt gecrawlt wurde (oder evtl. auch hier).


----------



## neobeluga (31. Oktober 2012)

ich habe die seite im joomla gemacht. im google testtool http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/richsnippets kannst du mal meine website eingeben http://www.neobeluga.ch. sieht alles ok aus. 

ich hab mich überall bei google angemeldet, wo genau sieht man wann sie gecrawlt wurde? wenn ich eine sitemap einreiche, dann ist sie meist am nächsten tag indexiert. bin echt nicht der webprofi, bin das erstmal mit solchen sachen am rummachen. indexieren oder crawlen ist doch dasselbe oder?

danke für deine geduld!
lg gabriel

hier noch der html code den ich in joomla eingegeben habe:

```
<p style="text-align: center;"><a href="https://plus.google.com/u/0/112708423997309901352" rel="author"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/logo.jpg" alt="WPJA Member Gabriel Malgo ist Hochzeitsfotograf mit Stil, und macht moderne lebendige Hochzeitsreportagen. Hochzeitsfotografie auf höchsten Niveau, Zürich, Schweiz" title="gabriel malgo hochzeitsfotograf" width="372" height="178" style="display: block; margin-left: auto; margin-right: auto;" /></a></p>
<div itemtype="http://schema.org/Photograph" itemscope="">
<div itemprop="author">
<h1 style="text-align: center;"><span style="font-size: 12pt;">hochzeitsfotograf gabriel malgo</span></h1>
<p style="text-align: center;">als hochzeitsfotograf und WPJA-member auf höchstem niveau <br />weiss ich, dass die kleinen momente grosse bilder machen. <br />für mich gibt es kein unfotogen, weil ich den passenden moment <br />sehe, bei dem du umwerfend aussiehst. auf meinen <br />fotos wirst du nie peinlich aussehen!&nbsp;</p>
</div>
</div>
<p><a href="http://www.wpja.com" title="wpja" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/wpja_plain_logo_black_red_high_res.jpg" alt="ich bin aktiver WPJA-member" title="WPJA Member" style="display: block; margin-left: auto; margin-right: auto;" width="258" height="37" /></a></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;&nbsp;</p>
<p style="text-align: center;"><a href="index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=77">datenschutzerklärung</a></p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
```

ich hab mal in deinem link geschaut dort steht 23.10.2012. ich dachte dass google jeden tag crawlt****? in diesem fall ist indexieren und crawlen doch nicht dasselbe...


----------

